# Countries and overseas territories with the same road lay-out and road signs



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a particular interest in road lay-out and road signs between different countries and territories. For my own experience I have only driven in one complete different area of Britain: Gibraltar. It´s an experience. Even though they drive on the right, and all speed limits are in kilometres, road signs and lay-out are exactly the same as in Britain. I also would like to see more pictures and comparisons of the Falklands and Hong Kong for example. Also I believe a lot of north-African countries use the French system, as well as French Guyana, while Dutch (ex) overseas territories use a mixture of their own based on Dutch influence. 
I have noticed that the Greek motorway system virtually has a German road lay-out with German style signs in a different colour.
And Finland seems to copy the Swedish style. 

I want to know more!


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Road_UK said:


> I want to know more!


Actually german fonts were used temporary along the E6 in south sweden a couple of years ago ..in 2001-2002 maybe. Later on this signage was removed.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cb/Försök_med_120_på_E6.jpg


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, they replaced them with more Danish looking ones I believe...


----------



## beto_chaves (Aug 10, 2007)

The Portuguese road lay-out and road signs are used in Cape Verde and also in Angola.
In Mozambique, also a former Portuguese possession, the South African road lay-out and road signs are used.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

beto_chaves said:


> The Portuguese road lay-out and road signs are used in Cape Verde and also in Angola.
> In Mozambique, also a former Portuguese possession, the South African road lay-out and road signs are used.



Brazil have american lay-out and road signs but today Brazil adopted some portuguese signs like chevrons.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Many countries in eastern and south Africa have signs very similar to South Africa (RSA) signature.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Many former French colonies in Africa use signs that are very much based on the French style of signposting. The English style of signposting has not really been exported to former colonies. Belize (former British Honduras) was one of the very last dependencies to gain independence, but its signposting looks more American than British.

Within Europe and throughout the world, I think that you can speak of a few "spheres of influence". Countries are simply playing copycat. Some of them were already mentioned, but here are some others:

- Albania largely mirrors Italy
- Ireland is strongly UK-influenced
- Newer Dutch motorway signage is pretty much copied from Germany
- Bolivia has copied Chile
- A few Central American countries (Guatemala, Honduras and others) have devoloped one shared system of signposting. Which is very much based on the Mexican system.
- Australia and New Zealand hold shared standards (but differences remain)
- and of course there are the systems shared between former USSR republics, former Yugoslav republics and the Czech and Slovak Republics.


----------



## beto_chaves (Aug 10, 2007)

xrtn2 said:


> ... but today Brazil adopted some portuguese signs like chevrons.


I didn't know that! Nice!
Actually, Angola uses a mix of Portuguese and South African road lay-out and road signs as you can see here:

*Mix of Portuguese and South African road lay-out and road signs in the same road:*









Credits to Matthias Offodile

*Portuguese style only:*

















Credits to muloji17

*South African style only:*


















Credits to muloji17

I've noticed that in Luanda local road signs follow the Portuguese style, like this one:









Credits to Sérgio dos Santos


----------



## beto_chaves (Aug 10, 2007)

keber said:


> Many countries in eastern and south Africa have signs very similar to South Africa (RSA) signature.


Indeed! SADC countries (South Africa, Mozambique, Namibia, Swaziland...) have switched over to using South African signage.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

wow , angolan signs are very very different than brazilian ones. :nuts::nuts:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

They are not colonies but just regions. Balearic, Canary islands and Ceuta and Melilla use the same system than in the rest of Spain.

In the case of Ceuta I show the typical EU signal advicing that border was 1 km ahead (yeah... most of territory is near the border but there is only one road from city to the custom control cabin at the border)

In the case of one island at Canary, they told me that it was very unusual to have road-shoulders. That made maximum 90 km/h in almost all the roads in the island.

The "point driving licence" used in Spain applies there as in other territory with no exceptions.


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

Former Yugoslav countries all have some sort of similarities, especially on motorway signage.....


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

When I look at the NZ highways thread I think what influences they got from each Australian state.

Victoria - blue/gold tollway signs
NSW - Auckland CBD traffic lights look the same as Sydney CBD traffic lights
WA - yellow traffic light poles in suburban Auckland look the same as Perth traffic light poles.

I'm still working on the other state/territories...

New Caledonia heavily influenced by France
(Western) Samoa influenced by NZ and Australia
American Samoa influenced by United States


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

It would be interesting to know if former Italian colonies in Africa (Lybia, Ethiopia and Somalia) share similar signs to the Italian ones. Probably not, since decolonization there happened after mass motorization.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Road_UK said:


> And Finland seems to copy the Swedish style.


That is not quite true. The influence is 2-way. For example, the blue backround on the direction signs was in use in Finland before Sweden made updates to their palette. The original Swedish colour was very dark blue, almost black. The signs marking the beginning and the end of a populated are was taken into use first in Finland.

Even if the systems are rather similar, there are clear differences in fonts, arrows, layout, shapes, colouring, symbols, etc. Even a Finnish moose differs from the Swedish one... A few signs in use in Finland are not in use in Sweden, and vice versa. Of course, there is much coordination between the countries.

















Swedish and Finnish versions: The warning signs in Finland have yellow band at the edge, and the corners are sharper. The animal is different.

















No warning sign about tunnels in Finland, only the informatory version.

















Different colours

















Different way to express the span of the sign.

















Arrowheads

















Arrow shape

















Bus lane


















Layout










White on blue road number signs in Sweden































Road class indicated by the sign color in Finland


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

essendon bombers said:


> When I look at the NZ highways thread I think what influences they got from each Australian state.


Practices elevated to "Australian Standard" are often also elevated to an NZ standard. You'll find a lot of official NZ websites that refer to Australian Standard 1742, which is the Australian signing standard.

A problem in Australia is, however, that AS1742 is not very conclusive and leaves options, which causes differences between states and territories that are visible to everyone. And then you have NZ that kind of "operates" between those Australian states and territories, for the simple reason that they have to choose between the points left open by AS1742 in the same manner as the Australian states and territories have to.



g.spinoza said:


> It would be interesting to know if former Italian colonies in Africa (Lybia, Ethiopia and Somalia) share similar signs to the Italian ones. Probably not, since decolonization there happened after mass motorization.


I'm sure that I have seen signs from Libya and Ethiopia, yet they do not resemble anything Italian.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

-Pino- said:


> I'm sure that I have seen signs from Libya and Ethiopia, yet they do not resemble anything Italian.


I thought that as well. Probably Somalia had the greatest influence from Italy of the three countries (University classes were taught in Italian until the 90s).


----------



## beto_chaves (Aug 10, 2007)

g.spinoza said:


> I thought that as well. Probably Somalia had the greatest influence from Italy of the three countries (University classes were taught in Italian until the 90s).


Here is the Ethiopian thread about roads (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394384). There aren't many photos... and none of them seem to be Italian style...


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Yes, because there are barely any signs...


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

-Pino- said:


> Many former French colonies in Africa use signs that are very much based on the French style of signposting. The English style of signposting has not really been exported to former colonies. Belize (former British Honduras) was one of the very last dependencies to gain independence, but its signposting looks more American than British.
> 
> Within Europe and throughout the world, I think that you can speak of a few "spheres of influence". Countries are simply playing copycat. Some of them were already mentioned, but here are some others:
> 
> ...


Gibraltar is still exactly the same as mainland UK (apart from driving on the right and speed limits in km.) So is Hong Kong (apart from signs both in English and Chinese)

Is Russia the same everywhere from Finland to Vladivostok?


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

A lot of north-African countries are like France. But Morocco seems to have different motorway signs. Old French style perhaps, while other countries like Algeria and Tunisia has exactly the same as in modern day France...


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Road_UK said:


> A lot of north-African countries are like France. But Morocco seems to have different motorway signs. Old French style perhaps, while other countries like Algeria and Tunisia has exactly the same as in modern day France...


You are confused, it's the other way around. Altough, it's kind of hard to say. Either way the highway lay-out of Morocco is very French-like. As is the one in Tunisia. Algeria has a totally different lay-out.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Motorway signs in Morocco has more in common with...








Luxembourg then...








France...


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Hmm, I guess you are right about the motorway signs. Didn't know France was still using those big fat arrows.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

And here is one in Tunisia...


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Road_UK said:


> And here is one in Tunisia...


So we got Morocco and Tunisia using French road-marking. Algeria doesn't.

We got Algeria and Tunisia using French signs. Morocco doesn't.

This makes Tunisia the only NA country using a full copy of the French system. 

Mystery solved.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Interesting what I just found out:
Kenya:








United Kingdom:


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Road_UK said:


> Motorway signs in Morocco has more in common with... Luxembourg then... France...


France has updated its signposting style in the last 25 years. Some ex colonies followed, others not.
Old French signposting: https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=lyon&...=iFZIbEO2uC_NlSUWz94Qrw&cbp=12,308.74,,0,-0.4

Portuguese signposting (and its derivates) have a very British look and feel - because they also use the British Transport font.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

What is the situation in the Falklands? Does anyone know?


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Australia is not all that different from Kenya/UK either.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Road_UK said:


> What is the situation in the Falklands? Does anyone know?


If I Google "Falkland Road Sign" I mostly get photos of minefield signs like these:


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Only in small doses. What I see from the pictures, Australia seems to have more in common with the USA then anywhere in Europe...


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> If I Google "Falkland Road Sign" I mostly get photos of minefield signs like these:


I tried to Google as well. Falklands has similar numberplates, but I can´t find roads anywhere.
That sign doesn´t look anywhere near British...


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Gibraltar:

















Note that in Gibraltar they drive on the right, and in mainland Britain left. Take a look at the both roundabout signs...

Britain:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Quite curious to point "Spain". Should they point "Airport" or just North-South... will be similar

Otherwise, with accuracy what they should point would be "border customs", because there is only one lane to exit there.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

There is only one road that leads from Gibraltar to Spain. And Spain is about the only key destination out of Gibraltar, and is something that everybody can understand...


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Similar to Andorra... where they say Espanya and França... but they never say distances to main Spanish or French cities, only to the border


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

A mixed system...

Andorra has a tunnel to connect to France. Both entrances are in Andorran territory but eastern is very close to France (and it would be difficult if they have to adapt the road to avoid French territory).


This is a pictures of the area (last photo taken in Guess the motorway... was very near here)

https://maps.google.es/maps?q=pas+d...hnear=El+Pas+de+la+Casa,+Encamp,+Andorra&z=16


As you can see, all Andorran territory is built there. You just cross the border and it is a full duty free shop and tax free (and google borders there are accurate)

The same entreprise made the tunnel to arrive there from the rest of the country (Tunel d'Envalira)


This roundabout is in France. Just in one corner besides the van is the tunnel entrance. Border is half way from roundabout to tunnel entrance.

The entreprise who built the tunnel put the Andorran common signals (which are close to Spanish one), so in this picture you can see two different countries and two types of signal in the same roundabout!!!!!

https://maps.google.es/maps?q=pas+d...K4H2IfWuM6Zk0Kr4KRL_Cw&cbp=12,211.71,,0,22.11


(Custom border is some kilometres down in the valley. Usually no problem for passport control but even French or Spanish policemen, very strong with goods because duty free)


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

New Åland signs seem to resemble those of Sweden, rather than mainland Finland:

https://maps.google.fi/?ll=60.11002...=LoNb_KLp8eXsvwS8PEzk5A&cbp=12,23.25,,0,10.92

Åland main road numbers (1-4) still have red background, though.


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

OulaL said:


> New Åland signs seem to resemble those of Sweden, rather than mainland Finland:
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/?ll=60.11002...=LoNb_KLp8eXsvwS8PEzk5A&cbp=12,23.25,,0,10.92
> 
> Åland main road numbers (1-4) still have red background, though.


Well, they are Swedish signs. Everything matches, except the route numbering system, which of course is Finnish. Even the road markings there are Swedish, having dashed shoulder lines rather than solid one. Guess some contractor screwed up. :lol:


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Tell me more about Alland. I know it is autonomous, belonging to Finland, but language is Swedish only. Does Sweden have a say in its affairs? Obviously, roads wise it has a Swedish system, with Finnish road numbers. I also know it is a tax haven. I have never been on land, but whenever I´m on that ferry from Stockholm to Helsinki, it makes a stop in Alland at 4am, presumably to enable duty free shopping on that ferry. And to let a few people on and off of course. So I only saw it standing on the outside deck of the ship.


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

No, Sweden doesn't have a say. And as far as the region's internal affairs are concerned, Finland doesn't either. Finland is responsible for foreign relations, though.

The region has its own parliament with 30 elected members, and own government. In addition, 1 of the 200 members in the Finnish parliament is elected from Åland. Road maintenance and signage is the responsibility of Åland government, not Finland's.

The sign in the link above is brand new. Still most signs - and in the beginning of the 2000'ies almost all of them - are of Finnish design. I guess this is changing, but how fast, I have no idea.

The number of boarding and landing passengers isn't large enough to financially justify Helsinki-Stockholm ferries stopping in Åland. The primary reason in their doing so is, as you said, to enable shopping.


----------



## Kevlargeist (Jun 11, 2008)

Åland is not a tax haven, far from it. Compared to real tax havens, à la Jersey, Gibraltar, Liechtenstein, etc., Åland is a tax _hell_, just like every other Nordic region. It is outside the VAT area of the European Union, but in reality its sole advantage is the tax-free shopping for beverages and tobacco products on the cruise ships visiting the island. Which really doesn't make it a tax haven.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for clearing that up. I have learned a little more today...


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

The directional signage in Estonia is based on the Finnish system. But from the limited sections that I have seen, there seem to be differences in the diagrammic signs. Where the Fins use a simple fork sign, Estonia seems to have signs that show focals left and right of the road.

In road markings and regulatory signs, there are larger differences between the countries. Use of yellow is very common in Finland but not in Estonia.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, in doses Estonia has a lot in common with Finland, and in turns with Sweden as well.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Road_UK said:


> Tell me more about Alland. I know it is autonomous, belonging to Finland, but language is Swedish only. Does Sweden have a say in its affairs? Obviously, roads wise it has a Swedish system, with Finnish road numbers. I also know it is a tax haven. I have never been on land, but whenever I´m on that ferry from Stockholm to Helsinki, it makes a stop in Alland at 4am, presumably to enable duty free shopping on that ferry. And to let a few people on and off of course. So I only saw it standing on the outside deck of the ship.


Åland, in Finnish Ahvenanmaa, is a small archipelago area with less than 30,000 people. Autonomous since 1921 and demilitarized since 1856.

Part of EU: Yes
Member of Schengen area: Yes
Part of Nordic passport union: Yes
Part of EU Customs union: Yes
Part of EU VAT Area: NO

Own flag, own post system with own stamps, own internet country code. No own money, no own telephone country code.

The main reason not belonging to the EU VAT Area is traffic: The islands are fully dependent on the good sea connections to both Sweden and Finland. The arrangement allows the tax-free sales at the ferries between Finland and Sweden if the ferries make a stop at Åland, thus making the frequent all-year services profitable. In addition, Åland is the home base of the Viking Line shipping company.

The autonomy does not mean Åland being authorized to make any laws. The autonomy basically covers areas like education, culture, health, traffic, environment, local administration, police, post, radio, and television. In many "hard" areas, the Finnish jurisdiction applies: constitution, freedom of speech, foreign policy, crime, taxation with exceptions, defense (taking the demilitarized status into account), money, justice, nationality, marriage, etc.

Åland is not a tax heaven but the Finnish taxes including VAT apply (with some exceptions.)

There is a customs border between Åland and the mainland Finland. Normally, that can be mostly ignored by the travellers. Still, the import regulations apply, because import from Åland to Finland is treated almost similarly to areas outside the EU. (Almost = no duties, as Åland is part of the EU customs union.)

Åland has their own traffic laws, which are derived from the Finnish laws. Thus, very similar. Most of traffic sign and road markings layout is derived from Sweden, but some exceptions apply. The road numbering overlaps with the one used in the Finnish mainland. There are only a handful of numbered roads.

The ferries between Turku and Stockholm make one round on 24 hours. The daytime ferries call at Mariehamn, which is the capital of Åland. As the schelude does not allow two stops in Mariehamn, the night ferries call at Långnäs, which is located close to the main route.

The ferry route from Helsinki to Stockholm is longer, and the ferries make a round in about 40 hours. That allows a call at Mariehamn in both directions, and that happens at night.

The biggest islands are connected by smaller ferries. Rather a complex tariff scheme applies. Two ferry routes have their far end at the Finnish mainland (in Vuosnainen/Kustavi and in Galtby/Korpo). Those smaller ferries are rather crowded during the summer time. The demand is regulated by rather high prices for those non-residents not using the the local accommodation services.










m/s Viking Cinderella at the Turku-Stockholm route










m/s Gudingen at the "southern route" Långnäs-Galtby


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

I always use Silja Line Stockholm-Helsinki. That´s my van right there on the left...


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Road_UK said:


> I always use Silja Line Stockholm-Helsinki. [/IMG]


My decision making algorithm is easy: If I shall drive north of Lake Mälaren in Sweden, I use Silja Line, else Viking Line. Just to avoid congestion.

Silja uses the Värtan harbour, which lies at the north side of the city of Stockholm, while the Viking calls at Stadsgården harbour at the south part of the city.

Of course, exceptions apply to this basic rule.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

When I go to Finland, I usually have to go to Salo, at the Nokia factories. Of course it is quicker to go via Turku instead, but I don´t like that boat. I prefer going to Helsinki, more to do on that boat, and when I get back in Helsinki, I park the van at the terminal, and go shopping in the city, Stockmanns etc, until 4pm, and time to reboard the same ferry I arrived on, and keeping my same cabin.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Aruba, Curacao and Bonaire uses the same as The Netherlands (For obvious reasons lol)

Argentina uses Spanish/American signs is weird I mean they look European but is different :crazy:

Chile uses Spanish/German signs 


I find European signs better and more efficient than U.S ones


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Um... no, no and no.
Although Aruba is pretty similar to the Netherlands...

http://www.aruba-travelguide.com/getting-around/traffic-signs-rules/


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ What? Personally I think they are


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

There might be some similarities, and the signs from Chili, may have something in common with Germany, but only slightly though.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Road_UK said:


> Although Aruba is pretty similar to the Netherlands...
> 
> http://www.aruba-travelguide.com/getting-around/traffic-signs-rules/


LOL maybe because they still are part of the Kingdom of The Netherlands? :lol:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

I do not know if it is the correct thread

Everyone knows the Stop signal, and would remember when it was a circle signal.

But I got very surprised in the Guantanamera movie when I watched written in Spanish. Most of Cuban signals are only in Spanish... including the Stop one (be sure no many English speakers drive there...).

Looking at google you can see several versions in some languages.... but in the circle old signal and in other language different than English, I think only in that movie.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

alserrod said:


> I do not know if it is the correct thread
> 
> Everyone knows the Stop signal, and would remember when it was a circle signal.
> 
> ...


There's a circular stop sign not far from where I live in the UK and I can think of one in Figueira thats not even at a junction


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

I have still seen some of them. Usually in old country lanes with very little (or nothing) maintenance.

But the "Guantanamera movie signal" wasn't a "STOP signal", it was a circular "PARE signal".


At Cuba any influence of English speaking countries is the US... and they are not very friends...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Most of Latin America uses either 'PARE' or 'ALTO' on stop signs


----------

